# Recommendation for first time beans roast



## Guy Levine (Aug 20, 2019)

Hi. I have just bought my first roaster and am looking for a suggestion for good first time beans. I love pulped natural but am told to begin with head for something from Brazil with a big sweet spot!

Any suggestions?

It's in an Aillio Bullet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

I can help you out with green coffee. I do not currently have all our greens listed on our website but if you get in touch I can let you know what I have and at what price.

David


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

If your roaster does a kilo a time, get a few kilos of Brazilian Santos (cheap and cheerful) so you can get to grips with the machine before venturing out into something more costly.

Roasting, sounds and reads easy, but trust me, when you actual get 'hands on' for real, things happen very quickly! Binning a smouldering mass of beans that cost you £10+ is soul destroying.

If your roaster is new, it may need a couple of seasoning roasts which you bin. Check The Idiots Guide?

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Mpbradford (Jan 28, 2020)

I would sign up on the bullet Facebook forum and post the same question on there. Santos is a good shout for a gene etc and what I used to learn the basics, but I think the chaff from santos natural bean may add complexity in a bullet Roast. They may have a low cost option to suggest and you should plan a few kg for seasoning like Batian suggests.

good luck🙂


----------



## Guy Levine (Aug 20, 2019)

Thanks all for the help so far.

Yes. The plan is to get 5x500g seasoning roasts done and bin the beans. Then find something to start with which is 'easy' to get beginner roasts out of. Then take it from there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hiya

If you are after some greens for seasoning a roaster then just let me know. I have some really old Brazilian Santos and also some Mexican that you can have for the cost of postage.

(open offer to anyone else reading this thread 😁)


----------



## Guy Levine (Aug 20, 2019)

RDC8 said:


> Hiya
> If you are after some greens for seasoning a roaster then just let me know. I have some really old Brazilian Santos and also some Mexican that you can have for the cost of postage.
> 
> (open offer to anyone else reading this thread )


Thanks - that's very kind but think I'm sorted now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

